# Marlin Bunny



## undergunfire (Jun 18, 2007)

*Well....I thought it was only fair for Marlin to have his own blog, since this big "RO switch-over" happened, everything EVER mentioning Marlin is gone. I got Marlin on May 12th and the forum lost information from May 9th until June 9th (I think). His story will start over here...and continue on .*



EYOOO. I am Marlin :bunnydance:! Mom said I have to start a "bunny blog" about myself to show the people (you, I am guessing) how cute and fun I am.



To start off, I was born in Tempe, Arizona at a place called a "rabbitry". What in the junk do they want a "rabbi" to "try"? You humans are just so darn confusing with your made-up rabbit language!

I first saw my human mom when she walked through the rabbitry door. I was scared so I was hopping around like a crazy man. Mom said I reminded her of a little chicken. Nice to know that people think of a chicken as a first impression when they meet me, hrmph :grumpy:.

Anyway...mom ended up taking me home. I laughed at my brother when I was picked over him. I feel bad about that, as that was the last thing I said to him and I don't think I will ever see him again, so it was said. I wonder if he got to go home with a great mommy or daddy too?

Okay....let's get to the point that I was aiming at...PICTURES of ME! That's what this blog is for, right?!



This is from the first day that I came home with mommy at only 6 weeks of age.I was quite impressed with the home that she made for me. I was so impressed that I walked right through it...really...I did. I was so tiny that I could fit througha so called "NIC panel".


















Well...I am tired as heck after begging mom to post those baby pictures of me. I am about to go crawl into my cardboard tube and "hit the hay" (or eat the hay) for the night. I promise I will continue on with my little life story tomorrow and beg mom to post the pictures that go along with it.

Goodnight....forum addicts, just like my mommy.

*... Marlin*


----------



## polly (Jun 18, 2007)

What a cutie he looks really tiny in those pics. Really gorgeous though


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 18, 2007)

I have got to say that Marlin truly is a little darling. It is so much fun to watch him when Amy brings him out into the living room to play....he is just so curious and personable and he exhibits the behavior (and looks) I love so much about lionheads.

Trust me folks - he should be on your bunnynapping lists...he's at the top of mine!

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 18, 2007)

Lol and he is right there Peg!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 18, 2007)

Awww! Hes so adoable!


----------



## Leslie102 (Jun 18, 2007)

He's so cute. What an adorable little guy.:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 18, 2007)

HEY :X! Don't give her any ideas .



I have a couple of hers that are on my list...HEHEHEHEHE.



*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Lol and he is right there Peg!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok...I gotta tell on Amy...

She comes to lionhead land and WHO does she fall in love with?

Jenson the second...a half lop / half NZ type rabbit type of thing (not NZ but I forget what Jenny is)...

and

Billy Sunny....the lionlop who looks more lop now than lionhead (no more mane)...and while he is a sweetheart - for looks only he looks like neither a lop or a lionhead (or a very long lop in body)...

Ok..so she likes a couple of other lionheads too - like Phoenix and Ambrosia...

But to fall in love with those two? Me thinks she needs some lops next...and I know just where Amy can get them too...

Peg
*
undergunfire wrote: *


> HEY :X! Don't give her any ideas .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 18, 2007)

OH MY :shock:.

Maybe after Miss Naughty goes to live with Alicia and boyfriends up with Elvis .





Ryan is going to wish he never let me come to Lionhead/Lop LOVE Land :biggrin2:.



*TinysMom wrote: *


> Ok...I gotta tell on Amy...
> 
> She comes to lionhead land and WHO does she fall in love with?
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 18, 2007)

Aww!!! MARLIN!! What a cutie pie! I hope one day I get to meet him...he's such a darling!


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 18, 2007)

OH MAN!! I KNOW!!

Rosie....are you going to the San Diego Bunny Fest '07?!

I REALLY want to go. I think it is in September. If I can talk my best friend into going and I have enough money saved for it....then I will freakin be there! WOOO!

You can bring bunnies too!



Let me see if I can find the link.



*EDIT TO ADD INFO:* 


*BUNNYFEST 2007* 
[align=center]*Join us at Heritage Park, 
Old Town, San Diego
10 a.m. to 4 p.m. 
Sunday, September 23, 2007*[/align]


----------



## amberelizabeth (Jun 18, 2007)

he's like a little bunny teddy bear, ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay, tell ya what...if you wind up being able to go, we'll go, too. It's only about a 2hr drive...and with the 4Runner, we'd be SO able to do it. 

So, let me know, Girl...I would SO love to meet you and hang out with you! 

WOOT!! That would be SO FUN!! I don't know about bringing the girls...we'll see...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 18, 2007)

*Stop teasing me!:X*

*undergunfire wrote: *


> OH MY :shock:.
> 
> Maybe after Miss Naughty goes to live with Alicia and boyfriends up with Elvis .
> 
> ...


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 18, 2007)

DANGER DANGER 
:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

CUTENESS OVERLOAD CUTENESS OVERLOAD
:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 18, 2007)

WOOO :biggrin2:! I will try my HARDEST to be able to go. 

I should save up atleast $400 since I will need money for a hotel one or two nights, some food, gas, AND.......SPENDING MONEY at the venues!

I think there will be a lot of neat bunny stuff there !





*maherwoman wrote: *


> Okay, tell ya what...if you wind up being able to go, we'll go, too. It's only about a 2hr drive...and with the 4Runner, we'd be SO able to do it.
> 
> So, let me know, Girl...I would SO love to meet you and hang out with you!
> 
> WOOT!! That would be SO FUN!! I don't know about bringing the girls...we'll see...


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 11, 2007)

I have been slacking on Marlin's blog, and he is not a happy camper about that :grumpy.

I promise to work on adding more pictures later .


:carrot*Amy*


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

*This is Marlin at 7 weeks of age....























































































*:carrot*Amy*


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

*Marlin at 7 weeks old. Boy or a Girl ?
















(turned out to be a boy....of course !)




*:carrot*Amy*


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

*Marlin's NIC pen at 9 weeks of age....









*:carrot*Amy*


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

*Marlin at 10 weeks of age...


















































*:carrot*Amy*
*
*


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

*Marlin at 10 weeks continued....


























































*:carrot*Amy*


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

*Marlin at 10 weeks of age with his "aspen confetti" mess and piggie friend...






















*:carrot*Amy*
*
*


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

*Marlin at 12 weeks of age: at Peg's house and with his friend, Drew & Mitzi Kitty....













































*:carrot*Amy*
*


*


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

*Marlin at 14 weeks of age...




















*:carrot*Amy*


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

*Marlin with his mommy at 15 weeks of age...
















Mommy LOVES Marlin and Marlin LOVES mommy!



I have a question....Is it bad if you love your bunny so much that you get butterflies just thinking about them?
:embarrassed:



*:carrot*Amy*


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 12, 2007)

Marlin is absolutely too cute for words!!

And, I know whatcha mean...I get that way about each of my girls!  

It was cute seeing Marlin with my Drew! 

I miss ya, Girl! 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

Hehe...maybe it is just the way he loves to give me kisses and hang out with me. He is really attached to his mommy :biggrin2:!

Now I see why people like baby bunnies. Except, Marlin is now a "man" and not-so-baby anymore!


:carrot*Amy*


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Aww he's so cute and fluffy! :biggrin2:

No of course it's not silly to love your bunnies so much, I'm like thattoo, I get so excited coming home from school when I can't wait to see them hehe (I just wish I could have all three inside with me)

_~Michaela, Maddie, Pebble, Ebony & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 13, 2007)

*Here is Marlin's very comfy NIC pen....






















Here is his bunny decorations around his NIC pen....



















Here is MARLIN :biggrin2:....











































I need to go out and buy a brush, so that I can brush the little dude out. His is sooo handsome though!

:bunnyheart
*


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 13, 2007)

So....whatchya all think of Marlin's little home :biggrin2:?


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 13, 2007)

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!! I also love the decorations on the wall. He's such a sweet little boy!!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2007)

*I made the mistake of telling Drew about it - now she wants decorations in her pen too....

:shock:

undergunfire wrote: *


> So....whatchya all think of Marlin's little home :biggrin2:?


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 13, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *I made the mistake of telling Drew about it - now she wants decorations in her pen too....
> 
> :shock:
> 
> ...



Marlin says he will send his to Drew. He thinks the decorations make his pen look "girly" and he can't believe I posted them on a public forum!

Yep, I have to show all the pictures to Marlin before uploading them to the forum. He says he can't look bad or else Drew might not think he is cute anymore :shock:.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 14, 2007)

He's sooo cute. And I love the decorations above his NIC. Very neat


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 14, 2007)

SOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 14, 2007)

Marlin thanks you all :biggrin2:!


----------



## doodle (Jul 14, 2007)

What a cutie patootie! I'm planning my trip to Arizona now to come and get him.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 15, 2007)

Drew wants Marlin to know she's a BIG girl now...she's up to 2 pounds and 3 1/2 ounces.....she's pretty proud of herself and her "full girlish figure".

She said she might even let me take a picture of her so he can hang it up in his cage to remember her by......she wants to find Miss Bea's hat first though...

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2007)

Marlin actually told me the other day when I was decorating his area, that I should print off pictures of all the pretty lady buns on the forum and hang them up!

He also said he wants a little space on the wall for pictures of him and I together!


I love my little boy!


Oh....I am dying to get Morgan back. I miss him so much. I miss Mallory and Madilyn, but Marlin and Morgan are really special to me.


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (Jul 15, 2007)

He wants pictures of ALL the pretty lady buns on the forum?

HOW DARE HE?

I let him into my house...into lionhead land. I let him on my recliner and I let him play on my container of food and the bags of food.

Then he leaves me for Arizona....and now he wants pictures of ALL the pretty lady buns?

Well....he can just forget about having pictures of me. I won't share his wall with any other girls....so its them or me....and he can forget about me now that he's broken my poor heart.

Dusty told me this would happen. He warned me that now that I was growing up....Marlin would turn his attentions elsewhere.

The ... the....the....I can't even find a word to describe him!

Oh well....I'll just go make google eyes at Morgan and tell him what a handsome bun HE is....
*
Miss Drew**

undergunfire wrote: *


> Marlin actually told me the other day when I was decorating his area, that I should print off pictures of all the pretty lady buns on the forum and hang them up!


----------



## whitlesstheatregirl (Jul 15, 2007)

Marlin is THE most adorable bunny ever!!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, Drew. Marlin likes you bunches! He is just afraid he will never see you again....that is all!

And Drew....give Morgan a little kissy from his mommy and tell him I miss him bunches! Give Mallory and Madilyn a "Hello from your mommy!" for me....I wouldn't ask you to get near them....Mallory is a bit protective of his cage and Madilyn.



OoOoOoOo.....I brushed Marlin out today. He got really mad at bit me on my chest area, ah haaaa. Good thing my bra was padded . 

I am collecting his hair and when I eventually have enough, Ryan's mom is going to spin it and make me a scarf with all of his fur :biggrin2:. It will be the most precious scarf ever!


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I guess _*MAYBE*_ he can look at other girls....after all...he is a guy. And Dusty and Bun Bun told me that guys just can't help looking at girls....and they reminded me that sometimes Morgan and I googly-eye at each other back and forth and flirt a bit.

So I guess he can have pictures of other girls.....as long as he remembers - I hu..I mean...I saw him first.

By the way - Popcorn keeps jumping out of the rabbitry and coming into our room to flirt with Morgan and Mallary...but especially Morgan. She also flirts with Bun Bun too and makes Dusty mad.

Oh...and her mama, Natasha - came in for some googly-eyeing of the bucks too...

So I guess maybe it is natural for him to want to look at other girls...

I guess I ws just sensitive 'cause Dusty told me that now I hit 2 pounds I was "fat"....and Bun Bun has been telling me that my pink NIC cage makes my butt look fat....

_*Drew*_


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 16, 2007)

what a cute cute bunny


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, too funny...that cracked me up!! 

HOORAY for padded bras!!! :highfive::great:
*
undergunfire wrote: *


> OoOoOoOo.....I brushed Marlin out today. He got really mad at bit me on my chest area, ah haaaa. Good thing my bra was padded .


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 17, 2007)

Marlin needs a neuter. He has been a grumpy little bum lately. All though, he still licks his mommy, so he isn't all that nasty....yet? hehehe.

He is pushing 16 weeks old...when can I neuter him? His leettle "man bits" are visible. Should I wait until he is a big bigger in size though?

I noticed he is a tubby little bunny. His belly is always nice and full.


Spoiled little Lionheads are the best.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 17, 2007)

Omg how have I never seen this thread before? :bangheadMarlin is so *cute*!!:inlove:I could just kiss his wittle face!:adorable:


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 17, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Omg how have I never seen this thread before? :bangheadMarlin is so *cute*!!:inlove:I could just kiss his wittle face!:adorable:



Hehe. Marlin thanks you :biggrin2:.


----------



## aurora369 (Jul 18, 2007)

I would think it is safe to get him neutered now. As soon as his man bits have shown themselves, the vet can safely remove them. Most of my foster boys are done at about 12 weeks.

--Dawn


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 18, 2007)

I thought the minimum for males was 4 weeks?:?


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 18, 2007)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I would think it is safe to get him neutered now. As soon as his man bits have shown themselves, the vet can safely remove them. Most of my foster boys are done at about 12 weeks.
> 
> --Dawn




I think I may wait until he is a tab bit bigger. It would make me feel more comfortable.

Thanks though !


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

How is he?


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 21, 2007)

Marlin is doing just great! I know, I have been lacking in the picture and updates department here.

If I remember, I will get some picture of him later to post...after he gets brushed out again .


Oh, and we are tricking daddy into going to Target today for more NIC grids to build a higher cage. If that doesn't work...then we are definitely tricking him into going to the thrift stores, dollar store, and little pet store for more......TOYS :shock:.


Wish Marlin luck! All I have to do now to get what "he wants" is.....hold him up to Ryan's face and "speak" for Marlin...hehe. Can't say no to a cute little Lionhead face.


We make a great team....:highfive:


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 26, 2007)

*Marlin at 17 weeks old...

















































































I love my big eared Lionhead guy who is shedding .
*


----------



## myLoki (Jul 26, 2007)

Marlin is such a cutie!


t.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 26, 2007)

*myLoki wrote: *


> Marlin is such a cutie!
> 
> 
> t.



Thank you :biggrin2:!


----------



## binkies (Jul 26, 2007)

He absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 7, 2007)

I promise to update with pictures of Marlin and his new NIC cage when my photoshop gets done downloading .


----------



## Haley (Aug 7, 2007)

I cant stand it, he's too adorable for words. I really need another lionhead!

And theres no way he's a bunny. Nope, these "lionheads" are some new species-maybe a form of mogwai or ewok or something


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 7, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> I cant stand it, he's too adorable for words. I really need another lionhead!



Yes, yes you doooo! A nice cute girly to match with Mr. Tumnus :biggrin2:!


Oh, I also have videos of Marlin intensely grooming my hand. He will sit there for 10 minutes and just lick my hand like crazy, lie his head down, and make me "groom" him. I had to let him meet Leonidas (my rat) because Leonidas is living in the closet (without the doors on it) and Marlin loves to play in there....and what did Marlin do?!....groomed Leo's back .


He is the most loveable little guy ever. 


Photoshop is almost done! I am downloading the trial version of Adobe CS3 until I find my Adobe 7 cd to install on the computer.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Amy! I love Marlin-so cute. His coat is nice, I really like it. 

I have to know what he thinks of Leo, haha. Cute! Are you and Leo bonding? That is a very nice name for your new friend too, by the way, where did you come up with that?

Can't wait for the vids!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 12, 2007)

[sup]Hey Crystal! I don't know why I didn't get your reply notice in my email!

Leonidas and I have bonded really well. He is a little trouble maker and loves to climb down off the bed now and run around on the floor in my closet. He runs in and out of Marlin's cage too. It is so funny!

Oh yeah....Leonidas got his name from the movie 300. The spartan king's name is Leonidas. I am obsessed with the movie!



I am going to try to get pictures up of Marlin soon. Ryan is being a procrastinator. He needs to find and install my Adobe Photoshop so I can resize the pictures and lighten them up if they are too dark .
[/sup]


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 12, 2007)

I cant wait to see the video's and pics!

Tell my little nephews they can come live with their favorite aunty Silvie anytime Mommy's being mean


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 12, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> I cant wait to see the video's and pics!
> 
> Tell my little nephews they can come live with their favorite aunty Silvie anytime Mommy's being mean



Hehe. Mommy is never mean ! 


It is Daddy who is the mean one. Marlin sometimes begs for Ryan's attention and Ryan won't give him any. All Marlin wants is to lick fingers, hahaha.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be the first to admit that I don't really 'like' lionheads, but Marlin is so cute I might have to revise that opinion! :shock:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 12, 2007)

Amy,

We caught Jenson working on his plans to meet up with you. It seems that he told Miss Bea that he was Marlin's long lost older brother and he had to go live with him and watch over him....and of course, Miss Bea, *out of concern for Jenson :shock: *told us.

Here's what we caught him doing...

Googling: "How do I get to Prescott, AZ if I'm a bunny?"





He has his signs all prepared:


















and making his getaway after getting caught...














So if he's not here at suppertime - I guess he'll be headed your direction......Miss Bea says Tiny chewed on a map of TX to show him how to get there....

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 14, 2007)

You're so funny, Peg...those pictures are PRICELESS!!

Ya know what? I have a special request...

Did you know that I only have the one picture of Bun Bun? At least, just the one of him full frontal. I find myself constantly trying to figure out if he's white and gray, or white and the same brownish shade as Drew......

onder:

Emily requests a full photo shoot of our babies...if you can...


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 14, 2007)

I just saw this! RO isn't sending me notifications!


PEG.....AHHHHH!!!!!


I LOOOVEEEE Jenson. I just cried from laughter, then from sadness when I saw the pictures :cry4:. I really love Jenson :hearts:. He reminds me of Morgan.


When I have the _space and am able to_ add one more FINAL rabbit to my crew. I want it to be Jenson :nod. I can only imagine Morgan and Jenson being bonded. The vibes that I get from Jenson, are the same vibes that I get from Morgan. They kind of "talk to me". Mellow boys, they are.

:inlove:


Somebody pinch me :cry2.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2007)

Remember the "Bunny Room" (closet)?



Well...Marlin gets the bunny room today. Right now it just has our dresser in it and some junk in there. I am going to clean it all up while Ryan is at work today, and tonight we are going to get it all set up for Marlin and move him in there.

Once Morgan gets home, he will get the other half of the bunny room. Hopefully he will get used to Marlin, so I can begin bonding.





I need to get pictures up, darnit! Through the process of cleaning the "closet" later, I will try to find my photoshop cd .


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 17, 2007)

Big news for marlin! www.bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com He's a star today!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2007)

Awww!!!


Marlin thanks you for showing off his cute pictures :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 2, 2007)

Can you believe that my little boy is already roughly 6 months old? I just emailed his breeder with an update on him and everything....and I asked her if she knew Marlin's exact birthday.

Oh, Madilyn turns 1 year old on October 27th....can you believe that too?!

:shock:



Here are a few new pictures of my little boy. My usual uploading site has been down for a while, so here are a few from off my myspace:



*6 weeks old:









6 months old:











































His new bunny room (which is now so stuffed with toys):










(Excuse his beer box. They are his favorite type of box ).






*




Can you see how much he has grown? His fur has become a lot darker on his back, outlining his skirt. I wonder if this is the coat that he will be keeping?

He needs a neuter soon. I am nervous for that. I am going to start calling vets this week and set an appointment for the next month or two to get him neutered. 

I hope after his neuter, he still sees me as his "Mommy Bunny" and still grooms me and acts like a little love bunny. If not, though, the neuter is best for him anyway and it is just something that must be done .


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 3, 2007)

I just found out that Marlin Bunny's birthday is...


*APRIL 1st :shock:. *April Fools bunny !


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 3, 2007)

Hehe...SweetPea and Flower could easily have the same birthday. In fact, Analise celebrated SweetPea's birthday on 1st April...and in estimating Flower's birthday, it was either the very end of March or very beginning of April.

Just think...the three of them could share the same birthday! 

:hearts ya Girl!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 3, 2007)

He fooled you thinking he was a girl....

We got Wyatt April 1st.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 3, 2007)

Marlin is so adorable :bunnyheart


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is my baby!




































And here is his new "cage/room":









Ahhhh, I love my Marlin Bunny! We can't wait for Morgan Bunny to fly back to us on a plane from Peg's house in 2-3 months !


----------



## Leslie102 (Sep 20, 2007)

He's so cute Amy! I love his setup


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 20, 2007)

Im in loooveee with somebunny :hearts


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

Marlin Bunny says he loves his RO fans :blueribbon:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 20, 2007)

He's so cute! Is he a cuddler?


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Is he a cuddler?



Are you kiddin'?! What's better to Marlin that cuddling on the bed with his mommy while she feeds him Cheerio's one-by-one.

:rofl:


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 25, 2007)

Marlin got his harness on, grabbed his blankie and bag of cheerios, hopped into his carrier....and we headed to the downtown square today .

Mind you, this was his FIRST time being outside basically, FIRST time "walking" on the harness, FIRST time standing on grass, and his FIRST time being around loud traffic and people!



Guess what :shock:? I got pictures and a video, but...you will have to wait until tomorrow . I am sooooo tired and freezing right now. I am falling asleep as I type!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is Marlin's FIRST day (basically) being outside. This was also his FIRST time being walked on the harness.

He did pretty well, considering he is usually strange people/dog scared. I had one lady staring at us the whole time, but no one ever came up to check him out. It wasn't a busy day at the square anyway .

*Peg....*remember how little he was in this carrier when we first got it ?









































*Here is my chubby butt bunny :shock:...*









*The grand closing to this post...A VIDEO :biggrin2:...

*http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=18859296


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 25, 2007)

I love that little guy :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you, Silvie :biggrin2:!



Doesn't anyone else think Marlin is a cutie-pa-tootie onder:?!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 25, 2007)

OF COURSE! He's an adorable little fuzzball!

My daughter used to watch a show called THE BIG COMFY COUCH and they had the dust bunnies on there. He reminds me of themLOL! 

He's much cuter tho!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 25, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Doesn't anyone else think Marlin is a cutie-pa-tootie onder:?!



I do, I do, I do:biggrin2:. He reminds me of Snuff, with his eyes and color, and that bootie.

Can you give the vid a clickable link by chance?


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 25, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Can you give the vid a clickable link by chance?



I am not sure how to do that, lol. Can you copy and paste in a new window?



Bo B Bunny....I used to watch that show! You are right, hehehe!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 2, 2007)

I demand more!!!!!!!!!!!!:grumpy:How dare you not give me more?????


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 2, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I demand more!!!!!!!!!!!!:grumpy:How dare you not give me more?????



I took more last night . I will upload them when I return home from getting coffee!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 2, 2007)

New Marlin pictures :biggrin2:!








































He pooped everyone a happy face:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 3, 2007)

Great pics Amy! So cute!

Looks like aPomaranian(sp) here.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 3, 2007)

*Like this? *

*



*

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Great pics Amy! So cute!
> 
> Looks like aPomaranian(sp) here.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 3, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Like this? *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Hee Hee, yes, but no eyes and no nose:shock:.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 3, 2007)

*Ahaha! *What a little darling. I love his fluff. And how he doesnt have fluff on his back, but he does in his side. It reminds me of a racecar for some reason :huh

Only us bunny lovers can treasure a real "crap" face. I love it.

Even his poops are cute! :bow


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, everyone .

Yep, I think it is safe to say that Marlin looks like a Cairn Terrier or a Pomeranian sometimes. He is going to be ToTo from the Wizard of Oz for Halloween !


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 18, 2007)

Marlin is super happy that brudder Morgan will be coming home on November 12th (we think) from Peg's house in Texas . He will be flying on an airplane :shock:!










We miss the Morgan Bunny. I am finally getting one of my babies back here with me :hearts.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Morgan is so adorable! I'm so happy he's coming home to you!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 19, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm so happy he's coming home to you!



Ohhhh, me too! I can't wait to see my Morgan Bunny again :weee:!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 20, 2007)

Marlin is such a cute guy! Will he get to go on more trips to the square before it gets too cold? There's been snow on the ground for a week here, so Rory will have to wait until next summer. I was wondering, why are Mallory, Morgan and Madilyn in Texas? onder:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2007)

Ugh may have to be the 18th. I don't think I will be able to get that Tuesday off.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 20, 2007)

Awww Amy, I love reading Marlin's blog. He's got such spunk and cuteness! :biggrin2:I am so happy to hear that you will be reunited with one of your buns soon too! I can't wait to see the pics of Marlin as Toto :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 20, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote:*


> I was wondering, why are Mallory, Morgan and Madilyn in Texas? onder:



Long and complicated story that I would rather not bring up again .



Oh, Marlin might go to the square again before it gets cold, yes. There won't be snow here until late December or early Janruary, I am sure. If we take him to the square during the day, then it will be warm enough for him .

Yep, we might have to wait until the 18th. That is fine, Alicia. As long as Morgan gets here soon. All the money is saved for him to fly and the piggies vet checks, as you know .


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> . I was wondering, why are Mallory, Morgan and Madilyn in Texas? onder:




They are here because they were so cute that I STOLE them right out from under Amy and I'm keeping them hostage. :biggrin2:



Seriously though - they've been here for a bit for Amy and I keep meaning to take pictures but life has been just too darned hectic.

I can tell Morgan misses Amy big time and I'm trying to kick BunFather out of the room sometimes now so he can get a bit of exercise and maybe some nose rubs. 

Mallory & Madilyn have really adjusted quite well. I've been watching them for a bit tonight and I think they are *almost* cuter than Tiny & Miss Bea. When Amy first got here they were bonded but they would have little tiffs. But I've come to realize - they haven't had a tiff in at least two weeks - and almost all the time I see them they are laying side by side. In fact, for the last hour or so they've been side by side either by laying nose to nose or side to side or rear to rear. Once Mallory moved and Madilyn went and snuggled next to him and he groomed her.

I really REALLY need to get their cage freshly cleaned again so I won't be embarassed to take some videos of them. 

And Marlin? He's just as cute in person as can be - or he was when I saw him. He has a great personality too..imagine that - looks AND charm....

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2007)

:XNo fair you have met these awesome buns. No fair at all that I am stuck on the east coast. Please pet them for me. :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 21, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :XNo fair you have met these awesome buns. No fair at all that I am stuck on the east coast. Please pet them for me. :biggrin2:



Thanks for saying such wonderful things about my babies, Peg. I miss them so much. Sometimes I need to block them out of my head so I don't get too sad. That is why I am not asking you for pictures. Pictures would make me really sad. I would like to see some though, whenever you get the chance. More of Morgan though, as I don't know when Mallory and Madilyn will be coming home to me.

:hug:



Hey....Alicia. We will meet someday! Maybe someday you can meet my babies and I can meet yours.....WHEN I MOVE TO BOSTON....my dream place of living!!!

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2007)

Well get to it! It is only a 2hour drive from me!


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Oct 21, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Well....I thought it was only fair for Marlin to have his own blog, since this big "RO switch-over" happened, everything EVER mentioning Marlin is gone. I got Marlin on May 12th and the forum lost information from May 9th until June 9th (I think). His story will start over here...and continue on .*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Wow I'm in love!!! How cute is he!! *


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2007)

We are WAAAAAAY over-due for some Marlin Bunny pictures.

My little baby dude boy (like that ?), is still the same. He really likes to terrorize Brody though, when he is out playing. Marlin is due for his neuter in the middle or at the end of this month!

As some may have read in Brody's blog (that I just updated), I started Marlin and Brody on veggies. This will be a daily thing, now, as I may have to switch them over to a local (I think) brand of pellets, called: Starr (I think that's the spelling?). With Morgan coming home this month, Christmas, other things to pay off....Oxbow pellets, even though I LOVE them, are getting a tad too expensive for me. I only give the bunnies 1/2 cup each daily of pellets now, tons of hay, and now a nice plate of veggies. I am going to see how they do on the Starr feeds, though. The really good breeder that we got Brody from feeds all her show bunnies Starr feeds, and they all look great!



Now...enough rambling, I know.....onto MARLIN PICTURES :biggrin2:!!!.....


*
"Goodbyes, to my mommy. I see you laterrrrs!"*






*"Mom, this is your jacket, are you in there?"*






*"Mmm, carpet".*






*"Hey mom, if Leonidas' cage is empty now, then can Brody move in?!"*






*"Helloooooo! Spartan! Did you find your *goolies* yet?!"*






*"Eyes can see shoes".*





*
"Mom, don't you ever call me MOREST GRUMP again!"*






*"I like carpet."*





*
"Hey, do you wanna take me out?"*






*"I did NOT just lick your hoodie, mom."*






*"Eh, yo, rattiez, you in durrr?"*






*"Rats?"*






*"RAAAAAAATSSSSSSS?!"*






*"Keep that flashy thing away, or I shall eat you."*








Marlin has a lot to say, huh :laughsmiley:?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 1, 2007)

He is soo cute! His personality tottaly shines through with his pictures :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> He is soo cute! His personality tottaly shines through with his pictures :biggrin2:



Haha....just wait for a day you get to meet him in person :raspberry:. Only a small amount of bunny slaves can meet the wonderful Marlin.

Peg already has, Alicia will someday (when I move to Boston!), and you are on our list. Who is next in line?!

:biggrin2:


----------



## Roxie (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave:OHHHHHH I CALL BEING NEXT IN LINE!!!!!!  YESSS!!!!!:yes:


LoVe hAnNaH aNd ThE gAnG:bunnyhug:


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2007)

*Roxie wrote: *


> :wave:OHHHHHH I CALL BEING NEXT IN LINE!!!!!!  YESSS!!!!!:yes:
> 
> 
> LoVe hAnNaH aNd ThE gAnG:bunnyhug:



You are just a state away ! Can't be more than a 10 hours drive? hahaha!


----------



## ChandieLee (Nov 1, 2007)

I just love Marlin . And you're moving to Boston, huh? That's about an hour away from me.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 2, 2007)

*ChandieLee wrote: *


> I just love Marlin . And you're moving to Boston, huh? That's about an hour away from me.



I'm not moving to Boston anytime soon, but someday I would LOVE to settle down there! I just looooove Boston. For now, though, I am stuck in Arizonaaaaa. I am originally from New York though. I have only lived in AZ for 2 years .


Thanks for loving Marlin . It is hard not to love him, well....I have never tried, hahaha!


Where have YOU been by the way, ChandiLee :shock:?! I haven't seen you posting around here lately!


----------



## ChandieLee (Nov 2, 2007)

Boston is a nice place, I agree. 

Marlin is very love-able. Someday, I would love to get a lionhead. :biggrin2:
I know I haven't been around in awhile. I've been sick for awhile, but I'm glad to say that I've been feeling better lately.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 2, 2007)

I really hope you move to Boston someday. Would be nice to have a friend close by. I would love to cuddle Marlin.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I am happy to see you back around here, ChandiLee :biggrin2:!


Haha...Alicia.....cuddle and bunnynapp ?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 2, 2007)

*Yes and?*

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Well, I am happy to see you back around here, ChandiLee :biggrin2:!
> 
> 
> Haha...Alicia.....cuddle and bunnynapp ?


----------



## Greta (Nov 8, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Roxie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :wave:OHHHHHH I CALL BEING NEXT IN LINE!!!!!!  YESSS!!!!!:yes:
> ...


Oooh! It'd be about 14 hours for me, and I've been planning a road trip for after I get my license... I'M AFTER HANNAH!!!  :biggrin2:


----------

